# Meeting girls and eharmony.



## Westside (Jul 4, 2010)

I am tired of meeting sluts in the bars, how do you meet a good girl these days anyway?  I signed up for eharmony to check out what it offers, but you gotta pay for the communication stuff, is it worth the money?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

I honestly couldn't tell you, I use a different (free) site.


----------



## Westside (Jul 4, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I honestly couldn't tell you, I use a different (free) site.


What is it?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

okcupid.com


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 4, 2010)

Do what I do. Carry on with your life and don't worry about it. The minute you stop actively looking, girls seem to flock to you. Seriously. Try it. Added bonus is that if it doesn't work, you'll have been focussing on more important matters and, in theory, achieved other personal goals.

And my top tip when it comes to treating the many lovely ladies of this world? Just treat them like you would anyone else. One girl in my old school, Lauren, hottest girl in the school by a LONG way. Every morning the idiots would be hitting on her with their latest lines, all of which failed. I'd walk in, say hi, ask her how her day was going, show no interest in getting in to her pants whatsoever, she spent most of her free time with me. Eventually led to a rather fiery relationship. Try it.


----------



## Westside (Jul 4, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Do what I do. Carry on with your life and don't worry about it. The minute you stop actively looking, girls seem to flock to you. Seriously. Try it. Added bonus is that if it doesn't work, you'll have been focussing on more important matters and, in theory, achieved other personal goals.
> 
> And my top tip when it comes to treating the many lovely ladies of this world? Just treat them like you would anyone else. One girl in my old school, Lauren, hottest girl in the school by a LONG way. Every morning the idiots would be hitting on her with their latest lines, all of which failed. I'd walk in, say hi, ask her how her day was going, show no interest in getting in to her pants whatsoever, she spent most of her free time with me. Eventually led to a rather fiery relationship. Try it.


I wish I lived in an environment with girls, but I go to a military school.  I've only met up with chicks in bar, but they usually meet us because we are military, and they are usually VERY shallow...


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 4, 2010)

women are frightening and unapproachable


----------



## Depravo (Jul 4, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> women are frightening and unapproachable


That's very true.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 4, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Carry on with your life and don't worry about it. The minute you stop actively looking, girls seem to flock to you. Seriously. Try it.


This. I'm doing this right now, and i've got plenty of girls intrested in me right now. I've been off msn for a couple of weeks. I came back online couple of days ago, and 3 girls immediatly started talking 'aah I missed you' and so on.
Do you ever get weeks of or something from military school? Because then you could just hang around with friends and meet other girls then only those in the bar.

Most of the soldiers I know all have really nice girlfriends. No sluts or anything. Just act normal around them, and you'll get one.


----------



## Coto (Jul 4, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Do what I do. Carry on with your life and don't worry about it. The minute you stop actively looking, girls seem to flock to you. Seriously. Try it. Added bonus is that if it doesn't work, you'll have been focussing on more important matters and, in theory, achieved other personal goals.
> 
> And my top tip when it comes to treating the many lovely ladies of this world? Just treat them like you would anyone else. One girl in my old school, Lauren, hottest girl in the school by a LONG way. Every morning the idiots would be hitting on her with their latest lines, all of which failed. I'd walk in, say hi, ask her how her day was going, show no interest in getting in to her pants whatsoever, she spent most of her free time with me. Eventually led to a rather fiery relationship. Try it.



That`s exactly how i got my girlfriend.

She`s gamer, cute, lovely, and everything else you`d dream of.

She used to be surrounded by jackasses trying whatever they could, and i`d laugh at them while one by one were hitting ground.

I just started to realize, focus on TRULY duties one must have daily, like study, work, or even play video games xD. Thinking about "I sooo badly want someone at my side" will REPEL girls, trust me.

Just be confident on WHAT YOU ARE/CAN DO and everything else is piece of cake.

IS Obviously easier to give such conclusions while we`re along a girl, but something they must NEVER take out from you , is your own escence, that`s YOUR duty and work to keep everyday alive.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, be afraid, then one they all the men will mutiny and make women the leaders! mwahahaha -_-

You never know where you'll find the right girl, but if you really want to give online dating a try, I can PM you some safe sites.


----------



## Westside (Jul 4, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please do.


----------



## Frost>>&gt (Jul 4, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 too both comments  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Alot of people have figured this out.


----------



## Aeladya (Jul 6, 2010)

You could try Plenty of Fish. I went there and found a bunch of guys interested in me...two things went wrong.


1. Guys became intimidated because I knew WAY more about video games than they did.

2. I posted my picture and I apparently look like a cop trying to bust perverts.


Yeah...that didn't go as planned  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Since then I have had no replies. I took down my picture and nothing.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 6, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> You could try Plenty of Fish. I went there and found a bunch of guys interested in me...two things went wrong.
> 
> 
> 1. Guys became intimidated because I knew WAY more about video games than they did.
> ...



Haha, he doesn't like plenty of fish.

I had a site there as well, but that was just to catch my boyfriend at the time cheating on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had messages, but from guys who just wanted a trophy.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 6, 2010)

Try the hard sell.

Get a tshirt, write on it, I own a home that has all the perks accept one, it's missing a wife.

Ya never know


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 6, 2010)

Go to social communities look for cute girls in your area and start writing them PMs ^^
after a few mail you can start dating her and maybe itll end up in a relationship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats how my ex-ex-gf got me xD


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 6, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't do as my buddy just did...

Broke up with a girl (or prospect), went on BookFace and wrote an emo paragraph about how "he's never the right guy, only a friend" and other boohoo.

He unknowingly lost SO many brownie points from all his female friends (and guys too...emo is not cool).

I'll agree with you that bars are kinda...iffy.
Something good I've seen is clubs, and you try and get the shy girls that friends have forced to come. Those girls are usually nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best luck I've had was private parties. Friends of friends only. Met my wife in one!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 6, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Go to social communities look for cute girls in your area and start writing them PMs ^^
> after a few mail you can start dating her and maybe itll end up in a relationship
> 
> 
> ...



The flaw in that plan is the same as any other internet dating solution. Pictures may not necessarily match reality. You could see the hottest girl ever on some message board, get talking, arrange a meeting, and finally after weeks of effort you discover she in fact looks like a moose.

I know they say personality is more important and I agree, but there's got to be a cut-off point on the fuglymeter, you know?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> I am tired of meeting sluts in the bars, how do you meet a good girl these days anyway?  I signed up for eharmony to check out what it offers, but you gotta pay for the communication stuff, is it worth the money?




You are weird. Go to church and find a christian women or something.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 6, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think his plan would fail anyway.
Notice he said "ex ex" girlfriend.

And after a few messages, are you kidding me? 
That's screaming, "Move too fast".

And as for going to Church and meeting one.. not every church going citizen is Christian or at least not their fire crotches.


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 6, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try to avoid any kind of extremists!

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/the-god-warrior

Same goes for Anarchists, Hippies, Hardcore Feminists...


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 6, 2010)

Blebleman said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^this

be careful when dealing with religion or you may end up with someone who thinks Pokemon is the work of the devil.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/pokemon-is-the-devil

You don't want to be dating anyone who thinks like that, surely?


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 6, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were doing great! she just broke up because she thought i cheated on her ^^"


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 6, 2010)

Which means you two didn't work out -_-

I'd say just relax and make a list of questions you'd like to be answered. Never settle for less cause it'll only lead to a break up.

I always make a list of questions and so far, it's worked for me.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 6, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Do what I do. Carry on with your life and don't worry about it. The minute you stop actively looking, girls seem to flock to you. Seriously. Try it. Added bonus is that if it doesn't work, you'll have been focussing on more important matters and, in theory, achieved other personal goals.
> 
> And my top tip when it comes to treating the many lovely ladies of this world? Just treat them like you would anyone else. One girl in my old school, Lauren, hottest girl in the school by a LONG way. Every morning the idiots would be hitting on her with their latest lines, all of which failed. I'd walk in, say hi, ask her how her day was going, show no interest in getting in to her pants whatsoever, she spent most of her free time with me. Eventually led to a rather fiery relationship. Try it.


^^^^^^^^^
What this guy says right here!

Thats exactly what I do, but I'm too nervous to ever ask a girl to do anything unless they are one of my friends. I met this new girl a couple days ago at my friends graduation party and we were hanging out almost the whole time and she came to my house the next day for 4th of July with my friend and yet we talked more too and I'm really starting to like her. Shes not a slut, or a whore shes just a really down to earth cool chick, and I have a feeling that she kinda liked me back (which is a first for me) however I'm too nervous to ever try anything.

But I do what Blaze does, I've never had a girlfriend or have done anything with a girl and honestly I've tried so many times I don't even care anymore so I just treat them all the same as I would anyone else and they seem to talk to me more when I just chat with them like I would with my guy friends. (minus all the vulgarness xD)


----------



## Michishige (Jul 6, 2010)

I have to agree with the 'carry on with your life and don't give it much thought' suggestion. That's what I was doing when my significant other came along.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, man. Once I stopped "trying", I met my girlfriend and for the most part, things have been well. (Although today she's got something up her ass, god only knows.)


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 6, 2010)

Too be honest, the moment you start looking for a girlfriend/company you automatically pick up this too desperate smell about you which other girls easily pick up. You end up trying to hard to force a relationship and it just never works. Dont try at all. Take some time off from girls. Without sounding too shallow obviously keep a few sluts numbers in your phone because we all need to get laid from time to time. Once youve taken time off from looking for a relationship your natural game comes back to yourself and finally you'll meet a lovely girl thats right for you.

I was kinda in the same situation as you. Broke up with an ex ages ago, went on stupid spree of trying to find a girlfriend that never worked cos i was trying to force it too much so spent time figuring myself out then finally met a lovely girl and im now in a solid relationship with her.


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Jul 6, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> You could try Plenty of Fish. I went there and found a bunch of guys interested in me...two things went wrong.
> 
> 
> 1. Guys became intimidated because I knew WAY more about video games than they did.
> ...



#1 = win, that would just be awesome. I wish my girlfriend took more of an interest. When i so much as mention starcraft shes just like "oh god". Its not too bad tho, she's in love with prince of persia and zelda.


----------



## Sstew (Jul 6, 2010)

Stop trying. Found my girlfriend, Real cool girl been going strong for a while now. but seriously when you stop looking woman tend to flock,


----------



## Westside (Jul 8, 2010)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Stop trying. Found my girlfriend, Real cool girl been going strong for a while now. but seriously when you stop looking woman tend to flock,


Easy for you guys to say, the only type of girls you meet here at the military college are flamboyant guys.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 8, 2010)

Before my engagement, I always got a lot of women by wearing my "Chicks Hate Me" t-shirt. It was like "Awwwwww.... why do they hate you????". Lmao!


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't be shy with women. Remember the worst thing that could happen is "No."


----------



## Njrg (Jul 8, 2010)

The Darkness Within said:
			
		

> Don't be shy with women. Remember the worst thing that could happen is "No."


The worst thing that can happen is if she's in the mob, tricks you into meeting up, drugs you, calls some people to take your body away, and then cut out your organs or sell you as a sex slave in truckstop parking lots.


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Jul 8, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> The Darkness Within said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha a woman in the mob, next you're going to tell me they can vote too.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> The Darkness Within said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, ifish hasn't been the same since he met up with you.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one ProtoKun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Westside, don't worry, if you kickback and relax, she'll come to you, but you have to have patience.


----------



## amptor (Jul 9, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I honestly couldn't tell you, I use a different (free) site.



do women have it more difficult? from the looks of things that I know these days, finding a good man must be like finding a wooden needle in a haystack.  well unless maybe you go to church.


----------



## amptor (Jul 9, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is true unless you have a way to getting to know them over a period of many days.  what scares me off is if a woman gets scared for any reason whatsoever.  it is just a creepy feeling when that happens. hasn't happened to me as of recent years but I just avoid the situation entirely generally like most men would.


----------



## amptor (Jul 9, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is believable but it is just human nature, shouldn't expect an organization to "cure" something that is natural.  But on the other hand, my dad told me to be wary of the Church organizations because he said there's some seriously troubled women there as well but idk.. never seen it in real life.  But the thing is can't know til you try because I mean, there's a lot of places especially on the internet where you could quickly meet the wrong person and get burned severely to a crisp.  I think Church can be a good place because if something goes wrong with a loony girl, you could always go to confession and explain all to a priest and it is all "free" (I mean, you're generally going to want to give donation when they collect that is basically how Church works but it isn't necessarily mandatory).

Church should surround you with people of a better moral standing though too.  So could work out ok.  Just gotta choose who you are around and not everyone at Church are going to be all "holy" and stuff like that.  Sometimes it is kinda uncomfortable to be around the types that have too high of a moral thing going on.  More down to earth is better.  But of course there's going to be people who want to be around that type which is fine too.  Just whatever one is comfortable with is fine.  There's going to be all kinds of people with different ideas and values especially if it is a catholic or protestant institution.


----------



## amptor (Jul 9, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> The Darkness Within said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I especially like the part about cutting out the organs in this quote :3


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Do what I do. Carry on with your life and don't worry about it. The minute you stop actively looking, girls seem to flock to you. Seriously. Try it. Added bonus is that if it doesn't work, you'll have been focussing on more important matters and, in theory, achieved other personal goals.
> 
> And my top tip when it comes to treating the many lovely ladies of this world? Just treat them like you would anyone else. One girl in my old school, Lauren, hottest girl in the school by a LONG way. Every morning the idiots would be hitting on her with their latest lines, all of which failed. I'd walk in, say hi, ask her how her day was going, show no interest in getting in to her pants whatsoever, she spent most of her free time with me. Eventually led to a rather fiery relationship. Try it.


Wow, we have very similar stories O:

I have to agree on the "you find them when you're not looking" idea. That's how it usually would happen to me. Don't think I'll ever need that anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And speaking of girlfriends/relationships, help mine win a contest here: http://gbatemp.net/t239723-best-dressed-cowboy-cowgirl :33


----------



## Prophet (Jul 9, 2010)

I find that the best way to get close to smart females is to stalk them. You should try to wa--_Shit_. I'll get back to you later, I hear Michelle coming up the stairs and It'll blow my cover if she hears me texting in the closet. We'll talk soon bro.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey, guys. This is Michelle. Just got back from my weekly Mensa meeting. Going to shower and slip into something more relaxed now. I think my pajamas are in the closet...


----------



## Frost>>&gt (Jul 9, 2010)

amptor said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This may not apply too you if you are a christian. But I know church girls and they would never go out with you guys. it would be very VERY unlikely usually there parents have restrictions on who they can go out with like there parents wouldn't let you go out with them because you aren't christian. If it's girls that stay in church after she moved out she still won't go out with you as her own choice(most likely).  because your not a christian. But there is the girls that there parents don't really care too much about what they do and would let her make the decision. in this case they usually aren't that great of girls.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 10, 2010)

If she smokes, she pokes.


----------



## Speculant (Jul 10, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> *1. Guys became intimidated because I knew WAY more about video games than they did.*



QFT.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

Frost>>> said:
			
		

> This may not apply too you if you are a christian. But I know church girls and they would never go out with you guys. it would be very VERY unlikely usually there parents have restrictions on who they can go out with like there parents wouldn't let you go out with them because you aren't christian. If it's girls that stay in church after she moved out she still won't go out with you as her own choice(most likely).  because your not a christian. But there is the girls that there parents don't really care too much about what they do and would let her make the decision. in this case they usually aren't that great of girls.



Haha, trust me, that isn't true at all. I'm a Christian and I CHOOSE who I date. My cousins are also Christians, their parents tried to tell them who to date, they did it anyway. Now one has a son and the other is having sex. Not every Church going family is how you described.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 13, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> women are frightening and unapproachable


No they're not, they're just people who want to be respected...well some are others are into some fetishes.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 13, 2010)

Women just want to be respected and have their nipples clamped.


----------



## Magmorph (Jul 13, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying we shouldn't respect women with fetishes?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 13, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only the ones with a fetish for not being respected.

Like TrolleyDave.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 13, 2010)

People with fetishes disgust me. Unless they like being disgusted. Then I like them.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 13, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> People with fetishes disgust me. Unless they like being disgusted. Then I like them.


That so turns me on.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just like stockings and shoes


----------



## monkat (Jul 14, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always see you in relationship posts. Just sayin'.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I always see you in relationship posts. Just sayin'.



Is that a bad thing?


----------



## monkat (Jul 14, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. I hate you.


Spoiler



JK


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Yes. I hate you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Haha, I've been through a variety of relationships, enough to help others not make the same mistakes.
I only post on relationships if I know I can help


----------



## monkat (Jul 14, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then again, this is GBAtemp. 99% of the problem is getting people to get the courage to...erm...have fun.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tsk, tsk, tsk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back on topic, did those sites I gave you help any, Westside?


----------



## Westside (Jul 14, 2010)

Not with okcupid yet, I just signed up with plenty of fish but I got messages from women around 40 years old and I am really scared...


----------



## Westside (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry for the bump, but yes, this thing is quiet troublesome...  The girls on POF are terribly cocky.  The ones that pisses me off the most are the girls that say "I only date certain ethnicity/race", I think that is an incredibly shallow thing to say.  The ones around my age are really hard to talk to, they are all like "Is that all you got?"...  maybe I should just go for the 40 year old ladies...

p.s. bitches be loco.


----------

